# Why do men like large breasts?



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a guy and I'm trying to find a scientific explanation of why I like large, healthy hooters, the kind where she stands next to a wall and her boobs can touch the wall before her nose.

I've been using "because we just do" but that sounds primitive and unintelligent.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

because men do not have them and they are squish and fun to play with.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joefish219 said:


> because men do not have them and they are squish and fun to play with.



















But their is a line you dont want them to big


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I call 'em "dick pillows".


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I'll just quote Charles Darwin;

when monkey started walking on their feet, the attention moved from down there to the upper part of the body, and being breasts a part of the breeding process (they serve to feed the babies), that's the part that got bigger with time.
so, biologcally, a male can see a woman better from a distance if she has bigger breasts


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not sure-

personally I dont care if they are big or small-As long as she lets me do as I please with them.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I have small boobs, but I rather have small boobs and some butt then big boobs and a flat butt....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Not sure-
> 
> personally I dont care if they are big or small-As long as she lets me do as I please with them.












Wonders what AK can do with an A cup ???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> I have small boobs, but I rather have small boobs and some butt then big boobs and a flat butt....


care to post a pic?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I would be

Big butt is very nice also


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I have small boobs, but I rather have small boobs and some butt then big boobs and a flat butt....


pic please!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

men are generally attracted to features that show a woman's ability to procreate and nurture young. wider child bearing hips, large breasts to provide milk, etc. there was an article i read about it and it was pretty interesting.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i dont like huge boobs...just doesnt look "hot" to me...


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Im a asss man, A handleful of boob is plenty


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

In my evolutionary psychology class this thing was discussed. Not just large breasts but why men prefer an athletic build with women. Many claimed that media drives this trend of full breasts and a toned body on a woman as the desirable build, but evolutionary psychologists felt that there must be more of an explaination. 
They did a study with 2 different Amazonian tribes that had absolutely NO contact with the outside world or with eachother. Infact, this was the first time they had seen white people. The tribesmen were asked to pick the most desirable figure out of 20 shown on a poster board. Almost 95% chose the same figure, that being with large/full breasts (not huge) and an athletic build (not too skinny). The tribesmen also said they chose this because the woman would be able to feed the child and was in the proper condition for child birth. 
With that study being done I have to believe that it is in our genetic make up to want women that would be able to feed and birth healthy children. 
If I can ever remember what the name of that damn study was I will post it but with it being 5 years ago the chances are slim I will remember.

oh and for me, I have dated both small and large breasted girls..... both fun!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree that it is a genetic disposition related to mating. Bigger breasts correlate to milk bearing which equals a viable breeding partner.
Symmetry plays a part as well in our subconcious thinking, not only for breasts but eyes, facial structure, etc.

For me, its not just the size that matters but the shape. Take this pic for example, breasts come in many shapes and sizes. For me, I'm a grapefruit kinda guy.....









I think Cs are the nicest size, then Bs, then Ds (found by subtracting the chest measurement including breasts to the chest measurement just below the breasts [band size])

Less than 1" AA 
1" A 
2" B 
3" C 
4" D 
5" DD 
6" DDD 
7" DDDD 
8" FF 
9" G 
10" H 
11" I 
12" J


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

we don't all like huge breasts. im more of an ass man. show me a nice booty and ill be all set.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I love all boobs, it's the cherry on top that makes the sundae though....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Grapefruit FTW


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> I have small boobs, but I rather have small boobs and some butt then big boobs and a flat butt....


I agree... I much prefer a nice ass than big boobs. There has to be something tho...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I love the H size..so that way I don't need any pillow.

*pic removed*


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

holy hell 2p2f


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Our instinct to want our babies well fed is why men like them. If you live in the wild, and your mate is flat chested, how is your baby gonna eat? If she has twins your really screwed. But if her boobs are the size of your head, she can have tripplets, and there will still be milk left for dad









I was always an ass man myself, until I got a girlfriend with a nice rack. Now I'm conflicted about what I like more. Makes me wish I had 4 hands sometimes, because I cant manhandle everything at once.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

[quote name='2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY' post='1989659' date='Jul 6 2007, 05:55 PM']I love the H size..so that way I don't need any pillow.








Gotta love it


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Interesting topic.

As it's been articulated before, men are hard-wired to be attracted to those characteristics indicating a healthy woman that can bear and raise children.

Like almost all things dealing with mate selection, these judgements are precognitive and don't register in mens' minds as the selection of a mother capable of bearing the continuation of your genetic line. Rather, voluptuous features just registers in our minds as 'desirable".

[EDIT] And just to keep things from getting too serious:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice picture Bullsnake


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

it's gona blow!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

!sparky! said:


> I'm gona blow!


Go grab a warm towel!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i warm towel?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

!sparky! said:


> i warm towel?










nevermind


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ok! i just don't get it...!



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I'm gona blow!


Go grab a warm towel!








[/quote]

o i get it now! funny! lol but i didin't edit my post so you can't prove i said that!lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Nice picture Bullsnake










first 2 are nice but the last ones


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the size of teat is not so important to me, as long as it isnt ridiculously huge or non existent.

there is one thing that i despise and truly loathe though...

PANCAKE NIPS!!! you know what im talking about...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

LAST 1


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> I have small boobs, but I rather have small boobs and some butt then big boobs and a flat butt....


my wife had that problem, until i bought her a pair of double d's







best money i ever spent.
as for the answer to the question














i dont know perfect round boobies is probably one of gods most beautiful creations..along side a perfect round ass


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Puff said:


> there is one thing that i despise and truly loathe though...
> PANCAKE NIPS!!! you know what im talking about...


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

the reason we all like big breats is simple, its a giant Bullseye. If you look closely as a boob, theres the large circle of the breast itself, the aeriola or however you spell it, and then the nipple, 3 consecutive circles making a target or a bullseye for men.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

maybe pancake aeriolas is a better term...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joefish219 said:


> I love the H size..so that way I don't need any pillow.


to saggy for me


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

the last of the 2p2f series is a photoshop, you can tell when you look at her right knee, or our left.

and whats wrong with big nips? I like em. hehehe

oh yea, and I dont care for fake ones. Only reason a chick should get implants is if she is completely flat. Otherwise I'd rather have a real b than a fake d. Thats just me though.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> the last of the 2p2f series is a photoshop, you can tell when you look at her right knee, or our left.
> 
> and whats wrong with big nips? I like em. hehehe


You are good at looking at big breast like that ha!..I never look at them and never notice that. I'm sure you love to look like it and star at it a long time to notice that.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Who would think those could possibly be real


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

One word answer: Motorboating.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> One word answer: Motorboating.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

If you can touch them they are real!!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> there is one thing that i despise and truly loathe though...
> PANCAKE NIPS!!! you know what im talking about...











[/quote]


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

why? because this is beautiful


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I like nice sized boobs and a nice firm booty oh yea


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pitbullmike said:


> I like nice sized boobs and a nice firm booty oh yea


Same here. Girl with C tits or bigger plus a nice firm ass is what I like.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

for sure!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> there is one thing that i despise and truly loathe though...
> PANCAKE NIPS!!! you know what im talking about...











[/quote]

OHHHHH BUDDY!! I don't think iv'e laughed this hard in awhile!!

THAT PIC IS HILARIOUS!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i beleive orange or grapefruit would be my pick. with of course small petite-like nipples.

-i cant stand big ass nipples (sausage nipples -AHHHH) or pointy ones that are huge and stick way out.- not cool either.
huge boobs- not into them, at all.

a nice behhind is good. not huge, but its gotta have tuck. -(to match the oranges / grapefruits) -proportional.
along with a thin waisteline.

the reason for the orange grapefruit is cuz usually they are more firm and full, yet soft. - i like that. as to ones that are just like blaaaaahhhhhhhhh and have no form but feel like jello or mashed potatoes or shomething. oh and the same would go for the behind.

-preferably brown hair. or black. im 6'2'' so shes gotta be taller than 5'7''


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

lol - forgot to answer the q-

this is debatable

large breasts dont appeal to me as much as the ones i like.

i guess. thats my opinion. i dont beleive there is anything wrong with me either.

i guess when they hit about 30- 35 the huge ones turn into saggy bags. -not cool.

yet those firm oranges and grapefruits- still should be about the same.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i like Cs...that's about right...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont discriminate against breasts... Large or small I love em all...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

One thing everyone is overlooking is how important a nice clean, tight snatch is. As the girl gets older, those boobs are gunna sag and get scorched by the sun. Where you stick your Johnson is way more important.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I hated to do this, because it was very nice but......

2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore. 
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.) 
*-Thong shots *-Nudity and near nudity 
*-Exposed backsides *
-Exposed or partially covered breasts


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I like em big, something you can spit on and slap your bologna between









But my real preference is a generous handful of breast and a nice plump bottem.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a topic that pictures need to be deeply embedded in to find the answer


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> This is a topic that pictures need to be deeply embedded in to find the answer


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^
Is that a guy?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> :nod:


that looks like a guy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!...I didn't know RB32 into Trannies...Well! I guess I'm not a lone on this one.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Wow!...I didn't know RB32 into Trannies...Well! *I guess I'm not alone on this one.*:rasp:


thats not the greatest thing to point out is your into them 2p2tranny lol...j/k

anything over c's are too big for me, i do definitely like a nice ass tho...nice bottom, not too big of boobs...im all set..(as long as shes female of course


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

ha! ha! go on!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Wow!...I didn't know RB32 into Trannies...Well! I guess I'm not a lone on this one.:rasp:










Honestly, the easy way to figure this is 35 and under should be as big as possible, while 36 and over should be nothing more than C or perky B. Having said all that, it's still the p*ssy that counts the most.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

OMG!!! This is what i call too big, or 2p2f calls pillows.











Am honestly speechless. I remember seeing this on the manshow. I was like those are just TO big!!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

absoloutely disgusting


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, yes it is Ice.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Those big boobs are just disgusting and repulsive


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Those breasts are stunning!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

the 5th pic is perfect!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

^^^^^ those are too f*cking big... a total waste imo... what could you possibly do with tits that big...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hitler said:


> ^^^^^ those are too f*cking big... a total waste imo... what could you possibly do with tits that big...










Id do it just to find out


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Motorboating is just no fun when a small shockwave might place you in mortal danger.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Motorboating is just no fun when a small shockwave might place you in mortal danger.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lmfao, why dont i go ice my balls and spit up blood, haha


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Natt King Shoal said:


>


lmaooooo.... that pic is hilarious =P i think i have oranges or grapefruits... cuz nothing else really applies. Leaning more towards... grapefruits? lol.. whatevs


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

sweet potatoe piiiee







yeah baby yeah!!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Your Gramma has cucumbers.


----------

